# Deere PTo driven shredder.



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Has anyone here ever used a MacKissic shredder PTO attachment on a Deere 140, 300, 316, or 318? How did it work? I have used a MacKissic stand alone shredder and didn't really like the way it aggressively grabbed stuff out of my hands. I'm guessing these were available through Deere back in the 70's and 80's. Lots of neat attachments available back then that are not available now. I am asking because I have a chance to buy one and would sure like to hear of anyone's experience before I part with the $$$.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Shredder, now that sounds cool. Suppose it would work well if you can get the rpm's high enough for the job.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

No worries about RPMs. The shredder is driven off the front PTO at engine RPM, 3,400+/-. Should make nice compost of leaves and small branches. I just wish I could hear from someone that has used one. These were available back in the 1960s to the late 1970s.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Know what you mean. Probably not many of them around these days!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have a mackissic shredder for my bolens 1050. Front mount pto driven. It works real nice! I have a few different screens for it also. A small hole screen for light dry stuff like leaves and small twigs or heavier stuff that has already passed trough other larger screens. There is another screen with larger holes and a bar screen for wet stuff that's hard to shred or would have a tendency to wrap around the blades it also handles larger branches.There are 24 double edge hammers inside on 4 shafts spaced so they don't interfere with each, maybe an inch or so apart. It does have a strong pull, not something you'd want to get your hand anywhere near, and gloves are recomended because it will pull the material through your hands rather quickly.
It's kind of buried for the winter now but I did get a few pictures, they are all pretty much the same except maybe for the mountng frame.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows,
Yours looks newer and in much better condition than the one I was trying to get. I was too slow to get mine, while I was negotiating with "she who controls the money", someone else got it for $175. Thanks for sharing your experiences with it. I was afraid that it pulled stuff in aggressively like the stand alone model I had used. Still, it sure would have been nice to have a rare attachment for my Deere.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Joe*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *sixchows,
> . I was too slow to get mine, while I was negotiating with "she who controls the money", someone else got it for $175. Thanks for sharing your experiences with it. *


 That is why I run a business besides working a full time job. So I have money to buy much needed playthings. The job money goes to the house and I keep whatever I make from the business.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My regular job takes 11 1/2 hours out of my day now. There is regretably no time left for another enterprise. I hardly see the family as it is. Besides, the time I spend home is used helping with our daughter's homework and keeping the Mrs. happy.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sixchows,
I'm now at my other computer and have photos of what I was bidding on.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is another view.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe
Looks like the shredder itself is the same, just a different mounting frame. Don't be afraid of the surface rust, they are made of thick steel. As for the inside, the first time you run something through it, it will clean right up. Kinda hard to keep any paint on the inside.


----------

